# Where to fish



## huntdan (Jun 1, 2008)

i need to know a really good place to pier fish:doh:banghead please help


----------



## huntdan (Jun 1, 2008)

also we want to catch shark


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

go from the pensacola side of the 3mile to the gulf breeze side once over the bridge look to your immediate left theres a wooden dock/pier thing go to the end (if it's not packed) with a surf rod and cast a whole pinfish off as far as you can they catch 3-7ft blacktips and sand sharks all the time


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

If that pier is crowded, which it normally is. I would also try the Octagon pier at the base of bob sykes. It has a lot more fishing room. I've seen and caught big rays, bull reds, specks, white trout, flounder, spanish, and small sharks on that pier. The best time to be there is right at sun down.


----------

